
Sharethebus (YC W16) Makes It Easy to Organize a Charter Bus Trip - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/sharethebus-yc-w16-makes-it-incredibly-easy-to-organize-a-charter-bus-trip
======
chatmasta
I was in charge of running buses between our college and rival school for "the
game" each year. We had a student run organization where we kept 60% of the
profits. We shuttled 2,000 people on ~30 buses, all through one bus company.
We literally had to do nothing except send emails... the bus company handled
all the complicated logistics.

It was a great gig. Very profitable. I can only imagine doing this at scale
will bring some nice $$$.

~~~
kysebo
This is awesome! We started doing this with one festival where we did buses
from our home city to the event. From there we scaled and started launching
different routes. That's where it started getting more complex :)

------
paulgb
Cool! Two suggestions:

\- make it clear on the main page where you currently operate (I see from the
FAQ that it's Can/US).

\- provide quote estimates for both types of bus, since it's hard to figure
out even a ballpark of what it would cost

~~~
kysebo
Good call! We actually operate across North America, definitely something
we'll make more clear.

We're on the verge of rolling out automatic pricing for both types of buses
right away. But will make sure to include it for both buses.

Thanks a lot for your suggestions!

